# Which is better?



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Is glass beding or using aluminum pillars better for a wooden stock. I know I could just toss the wooden stock, but I like a classic look everynow and then.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i will always spend a little more to get the wood option on a rifle,if it is offered

sad to say not all the manufacturers offer it on all models these days

im a purist on that, i think most hunting rifles look better and feel better with wood

well all except for them evil black guns lol

they would like like poo if they had a wood stock

they are the exception to the rule for me


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

YotePill is correct, both.

I must agree that wooden stocks make a gun classy. But, I'm glad that the synthetics are here. I buy my guns for hunting and they take a lot of abuse. My buddy frowns everytime he sees my pre synthetic Remington 700. I tell him to get his guns out of the safe and let them breathe.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i have no problems with my wood stocks when hunting

they can take a beating as well as a synthetic stock can,ya they need a little more maintenance but i feel its worth it

plus they sound natural in the woods when they scrape against branches and brush,unlike the synthetic ones.they sound like plastic to me when they hit branches and brush.

dont get me wrong i do hunt with guns,my .22 my 835 ulti mag my AR, that have synthetic stocks

just prefer wood

but like i said, not all models my all makers are offered these days with wood stocks

so i take what i can get,but if its offered in wood i take the wood every time


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I never gave it much thought. But, the plastic stocks are much noisier when they brush against limbs and the like.


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

I think wood is more rigid especially around the barrel. The XCR I had , had some issues when on the bench, the stock would flex just enough to make contact. Just one gun though, so I don't want to make a generalization. The SPS's seem ok, I haven't looked at many savages, but they feel ok. I finally heard back from my gunsmith, he is going to do my bedding and buttplate job. Glad I don't have to screw it up and have him fix it lol.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Most of the stocks on my guns are synthetic, but you're right, there is just something about the feel and look of woods that is nice. I really like some of the laminate stocks that are being used.

I solved the noise problem with my synthetic stocks my putting some foam inside the buttstocks. It seems to really help with scraping up again brush.


----------

